# Monday massacre



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

great pics.... more I want more......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just seeing this pictures is driving me crazy.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like fun, and somewhat dry.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Looks like fun, and somewhat dry.


What is dirt? All I see is snow


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Giddy-up! Nice shoot. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I hate to think that by the time things in ND settle down enough for some of us to get out all the juvies will be as eduacted as adults :-?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet pictures thanks for sharing, nice to see another golden doing what they love to do...


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

THOSE PICS R SWEET MAN!!


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like a great hunt, and nice pictures to boot. About how many fullbodies do you run?


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome pics! Right now, I can't even see across the street in north Fargo.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

We usually run around 550 fullbodies, but for some reason we only set out 400 on this hunt!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

averyghg said:


> I hate to think that by the time things in ND settle down enough for some of us to get out all the juvies will be as eduacted as adults :-?


OR ALL DEAD..........


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> We usually run around 550 fullbodies, but for some reason we only set out 400 on this hunt!


What only 400....... In the pic with the pair coming in low, they were not rossies were they? Did you see alot of Ross geese?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to pile em up!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Wait....am I seeing things correctly......in those two videos only 3 birds dropped......looks like you were shooting just as good as me and my group. :beer:  oke:

Great vids and it is always awesome when the birds will actually decoy.

Great pictures and vids.

Chuck


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

i count 4


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats how many did you get in total?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing like those days when the birds actually do it right. Can't blame ya for the lack of kills out of those flocks. Those birds are darn tuff to hit when they are bugging out in high winds like that.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

lots and lots of rossies


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice.



SDwaterfowler said:


> Nothing like those days when the birds actually do it right. Can't blame ya for the lack of kills out of those flocks. Those birds are darn tuff to hit when they are bugging out in high winds like that.


Gotta be extra patient and get em in tight before calling it.. :wink:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that is the hardest part about hunting high wind days. It seems like it takes them a half hour to get to you and you know as soon as they see something they don't like, they will be bugging out and you may not even get a shot at them if you wait too long.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Those birds were fooled, you had time.. :wink:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Patience pays. I think you could have really crushed them but I wasnt there, but it looked like you had them like soap on a rope. let them almost land then unleash the fire on em.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice pics and vids.

At first it seems like some of the shots were taken too early, but consider how far back the camera guy is sitting.

It's tough to tell someone they aren't letting birds work long enough when you weren't there. I am sure they are calling these shots based off of what the other dozens of groups did before these ones.

Watch this one again:






They are on the deck, shots are called, and then very quickly gain substantial altitude as soon as they flair. It's just tough shooting in a wind like that.

Either way, nice hunt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah after watching.....I counted 4 as well.

I just like giving some grief. Because we had those days as well this year. 5 guys....25+ shots and only 2 hitting the ground. But that is better than not being out there.

Love the vids.....the birds maple leafing right in. Nothing beats that.


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

It sure looks great to me. Some of us are still waiting for the snow to melt in northern North Dakota. I'd love to have those opportunities, even if I missed them all!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

dash said:


> It sure looks great to me. Some of us are still waiting for the snow to melt in northern North Dakota. I'd love to have those opportunities, even if I missed them all!!!!


X2


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Tough condition in that wind,sure wish the video's we're longer!
Fun stuff,thanx. :beer:


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for showing the video's. My benelli is getting hungry shes got to eat soon or I will go crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks awesome man. Wish we would have stayed in Sodak to hunt monday. Nice Work


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the videos - well done.

As for the kills.......the wind is really tough and it takes time to figure it out. We seem to have better luck moving blinds up to the top of the spread and shooting straight downwind. Seems the wind doesn't affect the pattern much. Easy to say that from the couch though.

CONGRATS!!!!! :wink:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the vids, good thing we have a panel of experts on hand to tell you how bad of a shot you are and how bad you are at calling shots uke: Apparently none of them have ever videod a hunt and realized that stuff looks considerably different on video then it actually is. I loved the video and it looks like you got a plenty nice pile o birds, regardless of what all these experts have to say...


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

ha ha yea, these geese were all really close.
the closest one were about 10 feet and the ferthest were at 30 yrds.
we had to setup on the side of the decoys because there was water from the top of the spread all the way to the bottom!


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the hunt Jamie


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

What General area were you at? I was in northern SD and we did not get the birds to decoy like that.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

lynxx69 said:


> What General area were you at? I was in northern SD and we did not get the birds to decoy like that.


Im guesssing N.E. South Dakota


----------

